# Atlantic watches



## Blaven (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi,

as a young teenager, (60's) my parents bought me an Atlantic, 21 jewel gents Swiss wristwatch. I've never heard of or seen anything more of this make. Were they well known?


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

A long established brand and popular in Eastern Europe - I have a number of their watches in my collection - see here for history: https://www.atlantic-watches.ch/en/atlantic-history

It's also worth clicking on the embedded link to download the PDF file which contains a lot of useful info and photographs. Worth pointing out that the 'modern' Atlantic watches aren't considered to be of the same quality as the older models...


----------

